# Some Practical Implications of Particular Redemption, Part 1: The Doctrine Defined



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Nov 20, 2009)

Pastor Jeffrey Smith, one of the professors for Reformed Baptist Seminary, has commenced a series of posts on some of the practical implications of the doctrine of particular redemption. In the first installment below, he'll clarify what is and what is not meant by "particular redemption." Then in Parts 2, 3, and 4, he'll tease out some of the practical ramifications of the doctrine. 

*Some Practical Implications of Particular Redemption, Part 1: The Doctrine Defined*

Your servant,


----------

